# PM1440GT Lathe work with a Dorian CXA Quick Change Toolpost ?



## UF_Gator (Jan 24, 2018)

My Precision Matthews PM1440GT lathe is arriving via UPS LTL Freight tomorrow 01/25/2018.

I have two basic questions relative to other PM1440GT Lathe owners.

1)  Has anyone used the Dorian CXA Quick Change Toolpost , Model # SDN35CXA on the PM1440GT ?
     I want to be able to use the larger 3/4" tooling over the 5/8" tooling on the Dorian BXA Quick Change Toolpost.

2) Has anyone used the Hitachi WJ200 VFD on the 3 HP 3phase motor on the PM1440GT ?
     If so , is it possible to get the Hitachi WJ200 VFD parameters that were used for the PM1440GT ?

Appreciate any feedback and will post photos soon ...

View attachment 255606


----------



## UF_Gator (Jan 24, 2018)

My Precision Matthews PM1440GT lathe is arriving via UPS LTL Freight tomorrow 01/25/2018.

I have two basic questions relative to other PM1440GT Lathe owners.

1)  Has anyone used the Dorian CXA Quick Change Toolpost , Model # SDN35CXA on the PM1440GT ?
     I want to be able to use the larger 3/4" tooling over the 5/8" tooling on the Dorian BXA Quick Change Toolpost.

2) Has anyone used the Hitachi WJ200 VFD on the 3 HP 3phase motor on the PM1440GT ?
     If so , is it possible to get the Hitachi WJ200 VFD parameters that were used for the PM1440GT ?

Appreciate any feedback and will post photos soon ...


----------



## mksj (Jan 24, 2018)

Typically you would use a BXA for a 14" swing, although I have seen CXA used there may be some issues with the adjustment height. BXA oversized holders will take 3/4" tooling, Dorian also has 1" BXA size holders. So for Aloris holders they would be BXA-1S and BXA-2S which will hold 3/4", and for Dorian D30BXA-1 and D30BXA-2 will hold 1".  I have two of the latter used on a 1340GT, and need to use shim plates on the bottom with 3/4" tooling, i.e. they are made to take 1" tool holders. You may want to get your lathe first and then measure up the heights and compare them to the  Dorian specs in the attached file. Another forum HM member JBOLT  uses both BXA and CXA tool posts, but I recall the latter was with a fixed tool post (can't find the posting).

The WJ200 is the most commonly used VFD on PM lathes and mills. The information specific to the WJ200 use with the 1440GT was previously posted. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...he-contactors-to-switch-the-vfd-inputs.64965/


----------



## middle.road (Jan 24, 2018)

My 1440 came with an Aloris CXA, and IMO it was just too big for the lathe style. Perhaps on a hunk of Old Iron.
I'd go with a BXA. Sold the CXA quite awhile ago to finance a BXA.
Finally scored an Aloris BXA last week. I looks just right. (as Goldilocks would say...) The Dorian AXA on it now is a tad smallish, although it has handled everything I have tossed at it. The BXA just looks like it belongs from a size to aspect ratio perspective in isometric.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 25, 2018)

_Thanks Moderator for combining both!_
Duplicate Posting
Also over here : https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1440gt-lathe-work-with-dorian-cxa-quick-change-toolpost.65964/


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's a post on the PM1440GT VFD Install.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...he-contactors-to-switch-the-vfd-inputs.64965/

Edit...Looks like Mark already responded to the VFD question, I'll just sit back and watch as he is the guy when it comes to VFD's


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 25, 2018)

I been running CXA  (Aloris) on my 1440 since 2001 and have never ran out of hight adjustment . In fact, the larger size tools contribute to the overall rigidity of the machine. My 1440 is a Brimingham, so like Mark states, measure your 1440 GT  first, but IMO, if you can run a more robust setup without issues,  I would seriously consider it. I mostly use insert tooling, as for shimming HSS custom ground cutters of smaller size, I shim with copper bar stock. 

VFD parameter questions are better answered by Mark but WJ200 is a good choice.

I have faced, turned,bored,threaded (ID OD),knurled, and parted using a CXA  and never ran out of a hight adjustment.




Paco


----------



## NortonDommi (Jan 25, 2018)

I have a similar size lathe with a BXA and it is fine. I have some holders that will only accept 16 mm,(5/8"),though most will just take 3/4" and a few that will take 20 mm. One day I'll get around to skimming the smaller ones. I have a few 25 mm tools and thought about milling a slot out deep enough to put them into the dovetail, soldering them in place and re-cutting the dovetail. Waiting on Winter for that. Import holders are cheap enough,(cheaper than making if you have to buy steel), that you can afford to play.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 25, 2018)

firestopper said:


> I been running CXA  (Aloris) on my Brimingham 1440 since 2001 and  ....trimmed...
> Paco


_Off subject_ - 
Paco your Birmingham looks totally different than mine. What year is yours? Is it of Taiwan or ML China origin?
I just created an Informational thread for 1440's -HERE-. Perhaps we could build up a data resource...


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 25, 2018)

middle.road said:


> _Off subject_ -
> Paco your Birmingham looks totally different than mine. What year is yours? Is it of Taiwan or ML China origin?
> I just created an Informational thread for 1440's -HERE-. Perhaps we could build up a data resource...



I purchased this lathe new back in Sept 2000. I painted the red stripes over the ugly green ones Modified the back splash to accommodate the taper attachment and she's was born in ML China, I got lucky with this machine, been running smooth ever since. Weighs 2K pounds and MKSJ built an awesome control system to include a very nice motor.  I'll let you in on a little secret, My new machine (100%) Taiwan built will arrive next week
Stay tuned its a beast!  Sorry for the off topic OP, I'm just stoked!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jan 26, 2018)

Use the BXA and modify the tools to fit either the blocks or dovetail them to fit the tool holder 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm currently running a CXA on a solid tool post riser on my PM-1440GT.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cxa-qctp-on-the-pm-1440gt.57630/#post-501826

The CXA works on the compound but adds no real benefit in rigidity due to the flex in the compound which is the weak link. So if you for a tool post on the compound I would stay with the BXA. 

Here is my original PM-1440 thread with other changes I have done including the VFD. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/the-pm-1440gt-has-landed.50194/

mksj has a simpler VFD setup than what I did.


----------

